# ISO Penzey's Spices Recommendations



## sattie (Jun 8, 2008)

Well, after reading about Penzey's here some time ago, I have decided to replenish a few of my spices by ordering from Penzey's.  I spent quite a bit of time browsing their on-line catalog.  I could easily spend a couple of $100 there!  Apart from the spices that I need to order, are there any of their spice mixes that you guys would reccommend that I pick up apart from my list below?

I'm after cumin, chili powder, and bay leaf.  I just want to pick up one of their spice blends but it is soooo hard to choose!  Reccommendations please!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 8, 2008)

I bought the Greek blend for a party a few years ago, and when my brother and SIL visited from Oak Park, where there is a Penzey's store, I asked them to bring me some more  Great stuff.


----------



## sattie (Jun 8, 2008)

I have never used a greek seasoning other than Cavendar's... what all could I use it on GG?


----------



## GB (Jun 8, 2008)

Which chili powder are you going to get? Do you like heat? If so then get the hot chili powder. It is quite hot and delicious at the same time.

If you are looking for suggestions other than blends then let me *HIGHLY* recommend the smoked Spanish paprika. The stuff is seriously amazing. It is my secret ingredient in many dishes. The people I cook for rave whenever I use it. 

Also, if you like heat, get the ground red chipotle pepper. It has a great smoky flavor just like the smoked Spanish paprika, but with a nice kick. 

I have never been disappointed by anything that I have ever gotten there with the possible exception of their soup base, but that is not because it was not good. It is because I found a comparable,  if not better product at a better price (rare for Penzys).

If you order online then usually they will throw in a free small sample or two of their spice mixes. I have about 7 or 8 of them in my space cabinet right now. I usually do not use them though as I just create my own as I go.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 8, 2008)

Miss Sattie....I'm not a big fan of spice blends period. Especially those that begin with salt as the first ingredient. I figure if I buy an 8 oz bottle of "Great Stuff Blend" I'm really buying 5-6 ozs of salt and 2-3 ozs of spice...Mostly salt anyway.... I would rather read the ingredient list, and buy the indiviual spices and just add a little of this and that to a dish...then I still have the individual spice to do something else with....This can be expensive however as the ingredient list on some blends can read like alphabet soup...Often times I think at the end of the work day they sweep the floor, and mix in 25 lbs of salt...bottle and label it "Mississippi Magic Dust" and put it on the market. 
Anyway, I know this does not directly answer your question, but may give you something to think about....When you are paying a premium price for some blends...Are you buying salt, or are you buying spice?  HTH


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 8, 2008)

sattie said:


> I have never used a greek seasoning other than Cavendar's... what all could I use it on GG?



I use it to make chicken kabobs (mix with olive oil and marinate), and to sprinkle on oiled chicken or pork chops before grilling or cooking in a pan on the stove. I also sprinkle it on potatoes before roasting.

I often make my own spice blend, too, but there are times when I don't feel like chopping oregano and garlic, and zesting and squeezing a lemon, to get the same flavors.


----------



## GB (Jun 8, 2008)

UB I hear what you are saying. A lot of places do that. One of the great thing about Penzys is that they do not. None of their mixes have salt as the first ingredient. They all ( as far as I know) do have some salt in them, but they put the salt in proportion that you would probably use anyway.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 8, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Miss Sattie....I'm not a big fan of spice blends period. Especially those that begin with salt as the first ingredient. I figure if I buy an 8 oz bottle of "Great Stuff Blend" I'm really buying 5-6 ozs of salt and 2-3 ozs of spice...Mostly salt anyway.... I would rather read the ingredient list, and buy the indiviual spices and just add a little of this and that to a dish...then I still have the individual spice to do something else with....This can be expensive however as the ingredient list on some blends can read like alphabet soup...Often times I think at the end of the work day they sweep the floor, and mix in 25 lbs of salt...bottle and label it "Mississippi Magic Dust" and put it on the market.
> Anyway, I know this does not directly answer your question, but may give you something to think about....When you are paying a premium price for some blends...Are you buying salt, or are you buying spice?  HTH



You're also buying convenience - it's easier to sprinkle from a bottle than to gather a bunch of spices, or fresh herbs and other ingredients, and prep them all. This is not to say I don't usually do this - I use my herb garden extensively - but there are days when I just don't feel like it, and at these times, it's handy to have a good-quality alternative.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jun 8, 2008)

Mostly I mix my own spices and herbs.  I seldom buy anything with salt as an ingredient as for me it is easier to control the salt content if I know where to start.  In the summer, I nearly always use fresh, grow them in flower pots on the deck.  Penzey's is a great cooks source.  Sometimes the quantities are too large for me, but a shared order sometimes is an option.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 8, 2008)

GB said:
			
		

> None of their mixes have salt as the first ingredient


 
A brief look through the latest catalog I have says otherwise...except for their "Salt Free" and specialty items...Chinese Five Spice etc....(which look interesting) Those with Salt listed first tells me that salt is the primary ingredient in the blend...Maybe in a perfect balance, but still the predominate ingredient....

Yes, blends are very convenient Miss GG...that's why I have a couple.
I just don't personally like them that much!


----------



## GB (Jun 8, 2008)

I stand corrected. You are absolutely right UB. I just looked at the ones they sent me as freebies and salt is first. I could have sworn I read in one of their catalogs about how they do not do that, but I guess I didn't. Thanks for setting me straight.


----------



## sattie (Jun 8, 2008)

GB... yes, love HEAT!!!  Thanks for the reccommendations!  

UB... I know exactly what you are saying and did not even think about that until you brought it up.  I like GB's suggestions and I may lean towards that.  Thanks for mentioning that.  Something I need to be more aware of, could save myself a few $$$!

GG... I love your idea for use of the greek seasoning, but since I don't use it much in my cooking, I would rather lean towards something that I would use a bit more frequently.  Not that I have much doubt, but I want to try things I know I will use first, then branch out from there.  Thanks for the suggestion... I do have greek seasoning on hand, but it is old and has never been opened!  HA!

Bigjim... I have started making me own as well.  I just wanted to try something from Penzey's since I have heard soooo many good things about them and the quality of their products.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jun 8, 2008)

Why not buy the Penzy spices and herbs, Google recipes, and mix your own?  While I have never done this, this thread has given me the idea.  Guests are always asking me what is in my dishes, and it would be fun to give them as gifts.  Also, you could add or subtract from the mixes and make them distinctly your own.


----------



## GB (Jun 8, 2008)

Bigjim68 said:


> Why not buy the Penzy spices and herbs, Google recipes, and mix your own?


One word.....cost. One of their mixes could contain 10 or 12 different spices or more. You could buy a little container for 3 or 4 bucks or you could buy all the individual spices you would need and end up spending 30 or 40 bucks.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 8, 2008)

I also recommend the smoked Spanish paprika and the chipotle powder.  I have used their seasoned salt called 4S and it's very good.

I have also tried their Turkish and Italian blends and like them.  

As an aside, I can't recommend their recipes.  Only one has turned into something I continue to make. (Of course, I had to make some improvements.)


----------



## GB (Jun 8, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I have used their seasoned salt called 4S and it's very good.


Try the smoked 4S next time. It is really good as well.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 8, 2008)

I've heard about them for years but, never bought any..Then, I needed to cut down on salt, so I went shopping..They have many many spices and seasoning that are without salt..But, the thing that surprised and delighted me was the freshness of the smell and flavors..It was as if I'd just ground everything myself..The flavor they imparted was lovely.

kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 8, 2008)

Smoked Spanish paprika gets another vote from me!


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Jun 9, 2008)

I have used Penzys spices for years.  At Christmas time I all ways make up a batch of my Italian seasoning and give it to my klin as well as severl other blends they all like
since I have moved from Colorado to Des Moines I discoverd a Penzys store here and there spices are so fresh.  I did buy there 4/s seasoning and did not like it at all ug
but the rest of there line is just super. I am old fashioned I try to make everthing from scratch including mustard and various blend for my use and penzys all ways gets my business


----------



## sattie (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks all for the feed back... I'm off to order!!!


----------



## GB (Jun 9, 2008)

Let us know what you end up ordering.


----------



## sattie (Jun 9, 2008)

Ok, I kinda lost my mind, but here is what I ended up ordering:

Regular Chili Powder 
Hot Chili Powder 
Cumin Ground 
Bay Leaf Whole 
Smoked Spanish Paprika 
Chinese Five Spice Powder 
Orange Peel 
Sage Rubbed 
Single Strength Vanilla 


Ohhhhhh I can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## GB (Jun 9, 2008)

You are going to have a lot of fun!


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm not sure if someone has mentioned it. I have never tried there spices, but one of the blogs I visit frequently swears by  fox point seasoning by penzy.


----------



## Harborwitch (Jun 12, 2008)

Sattie - on your next order you should try the English Prime Rib Rub.  I don't buy a lot of spice mixes but we love that stuff, it makes a bloody Mary perfect!  Their Bangkok Blend is also really good - makes it easy to throw together a Thai influenced dinner - yummy on grilled salmon.  

We've been buying from Penzeys for so long - before they were online.  You will absolutely love their stuff - good choices by the way.  When the box comes I just have to open everything and sniff. 

Oh, oh Aleppo Pepper is a must!  I gave shaker jars of that and their Turkish blend for Christmas one year.  Everyone was tickled pink.  Okay - and their 4 Peppercorn blend.  Gads can't live without it.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jun 13, 2008)

For me, Penzeys is one of the companies that understands customer service.  You get exactly as described, fresh, fair prices, and quick delivery.To open a package from Penzeys and get the aroma, it makes you wonder why you ever bought seasonings anywhere else.


----------



## Avlynn (Jun 13, 2008)

I use the _Sweet Curry_ a lot on everything. My kids love _Sandwich Sprinkle_ on cheesy bread and _Brady Street Cheese Sprinkles_ on roasted potatoes. Also a family favorite is _Greek seasoning_. I use it mostly on lamb chops. Oh another good one is _Singapore Seasoning_. It is a lemony pepper kinda curry. I use that on veggies mostly.

I have been getting Penzey's spices for over 10 years. I have nothing but praise for their service and spices.


----------

